
Ask HN: How f'd up is this workflow? - artur_makly
https://anti-captcha.com/mainpage
======
crooked-v
The existence of it seems entirely ethical to me, given that ReCAPTCHA will
refuse to allow audio or other accessible checks for anyone who's "not human
enough" because they're running an adblocker.

